# Greatest. Video. Ever.



## Funkyzeit mit Matt (Jun 25, 2005)

Anyone Mavs fan who isnt nearly moved to tears by this isnt a real Mavs fan.

And to think we did THIS to THEM in THERE and we couldnt even handle Miami.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1OmE3B-s8ow&mode=related&search=


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Funkyzeit mit Matt said:


> Anyone Mavs fan who isnt nearly moved to tears by this isnt a real Mavs fan.
> 
> And to think we did THIS to THEM in THERE and we couldnt even handle Miami.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1OmE3B-s8ow&mode=related&search=


Just wow, brang a tear to my eye... We really did prove somthing even if they say we ddint, we will be back next year


----------



## D-NOW41 (Jun 6, 2006)

Yeah it's one of the best vids I've ever watched...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Funkyzeit mit Matt said:


> Anyone Mavs fan who isnt nearly moved to tears by this isnt a real Mavs fan.
> 
> And to think we did THIS to THEM in THERE and we couldnt even handle Miami.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1OmE3B-s8ow&mode=related&search=


That was the absolute highest achievement for our mavs.

If you had watched the video and then saw game 6 of the finals, it would REALLY bring tears to your eyes....


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Avery said that our goal was to beat the Spurs which we did, so I think next year is our year

In Avery we trust


----------



## D-NOW41 (Jun 6, 2006)

Saint Baller said:


> Avery said that our goal was to beat the Spurs which we did, so I think next year is our year
> 
> In Avery we trust


Sorry but he never said that. He always said: "if it's our goal to beat the Spurs than we can go home after the Spurs series and celebrate. But our goal is to win the Championship."
That's from an interview I saw on NBA.com


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I was half right, do I still get credit? lol

I misunderstood it then


----------



## D-NOW41 (Jun 6, 2006)

Saint Baller said:


> I was half right, do I still get credit? lol


Well... yeah, I mean at least you were HALF right. :laugh:


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

still, they have no ring to show that they beat the champs, and at the end of the day thats wat matters.


----------



## danred7 (Apr 19, 2006)

Diop was an Animal in Overtime. I was dieing when he backed away from Duncan and then Duncan travled.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Pain5155 said:


> still, they have no ring to show that they beat the champs, and at the end of the day thats wat matters.


Dude you are really starting to rub me the wrong way. Go back to your forum and leave us be. 

Back to topic. 
Great video, even better song. Arcade Fire is a great band.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Pain5155 said:


> still, they have no ring to show that they beat the champs, and at the end of the day thats wat matters.


You're not the best until you beat the champs (not to say that Dallas is the best), something the Heat never showed...


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

OMFG why did I watch that. :verysad: 
Did anyone notice that we have been giving away 14 point leads a lot. We were up 64-50 at half. 14 point leads are bad luck for us.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Pain5155 said:


> still, they have no ring to show that they beat the champs, and at the end of the day thats wat matters.


Every post from you is an attempt to bring the Mavs down. This was supposed to be a joyful thread and here he comes trying to kill it. You did the same thing in another thread where we were celebrating. Just give up.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Come on, guys.

The man has a Bulls avatar and lives in Toronto, this means he doesn't have a "real" team to root for.

Show some pity, and let him post.

:cheers:


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

LMFAO


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Wow, that was insulting.. well, Im a Mavs fan from Iowa.. Is that ok? lol, I know it is, but anyways... That video was awesome. The music really made the video like 20x better. All I could do is smile at the end of it. It was a big accomplishment on the Mavs part. Definatly one of my favorite Mavs moments was overtime of that game.


----------



## danred7 (Apr 19, 2006)

I still feel bad for Finley a little though


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

If we played offense like that in Game 6, I think we would be watching the Finals tonight.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Jet said:


> Wow, that was insulting.. well, Im a Mavs fan from Iowa.. Is that ok? lol, I know it is, but anyways... That video was awesome. The music really made the video like 20x better. All I could do is smile at the end of it. It was a big accomplishment on the Mavs part. Definatly one of my favorite Mavs moments was overtime of that game.


You are from Iowa? It's ok. We pity you too. LOL :biggrin: 

I am sorry you found my post insulting. The post was borderline baiting, and I don't want to repeatedly edit his posts to make them more acceptable. I am just trying something different to discourage his negativity on this forum.

:cheers:


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Its ok Jet. I'm in NY and root for the Knicks and even go to all their home games.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

No, I didnt find it insulting.. I find it insulting having to watch the Timberwolves whenever they play. Im a Mavs fan, and theres nothing you can do to stop it, lol.. Oh and how I get called a bandwagon fan..  Its also bad when all these people are talking about how "great" the Twolves are going to be.. but 2 years ago was their best shot for a long time, imo.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Jet said:


> No, I didnt find it insulting.. I find it insulting having to watch the Timberwolves whenever they play. Im a Mavs fan, and theres nothing you can do to stop it, lol.. Oh and how I get called a bandwagon fan..  Its also bad when all these people are talking about how "great" the Twolves are going to be.. but 2 years ago was their best shot for a long time, imo.


Go HERE if you want to sound off about the whole bandwagon thing. :biggrin:


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

I like this vid


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> Come on, guys.
> 
> The man has a Bulls avatar and lives in Toronto, this means he doesn't have a "real" team to root for.
> 
> ...


 LMAO


----------

